# Samsung 850 EVO vs. SanDisk Ultra II



## Tim1974 (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich will eine ca. 250 GB große SSD für meinen Linux-Rechner kaufen, auf ihr soll dann Linux Mint 18 installiert werden und alle nötigen Programme und Daten, damit ich für den Rechner dann keine HDD (und keine Fans vorne) mehr brauche und er schneller, leiser und energiesparender wird.

Nun steh ich vor der Entscheidung, ob Samsung oder SanDisk, sprich die Samsung 850 EVO (oder reicht auch die 750 EVO?) oder die SanDisk Ultra II?
Welche ist schneller und zuverlässiger über die Jahre?

Wenn sich beide bei der Zuverlässigkeit und Geschwindigkeit nichts nehmen, würde ich eher die günstigere nehmen.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## markus1612 (19. Juli 2016)

Grundsätzlich nehmen die sich nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juli 2016)

Produktvergleich Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB, SATA, Samsung SSD 750 Evo 250GB, SanDisk Ultra II 240GB | Geizhals Deutschland

Leistungstechnisch tun die sich wirklich nicht viel.  Zur Haltbarkeit kann man immer nur  Vermutungen anstellen, aber auch da glaube ich nicht dass es große Unterschiede geben wird.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juli 2016)

Was mich etwas stuzig macht ist wie lange die schon gelistet sind, teils seit etwa Mitte-Ende 2014, sind die denn dann immer noch neuster Stand der Technik, was Zuverlässigkeit und Langlebigkeit angeht?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juli 2016)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was mich etwas stuzig macht ist wie lange die schon gelistet sind, teils seit etwa Mitte-Ende 2014, sind die denn dann immer noch neuster Stand der Technik, was Zuverlässigkeit und Langlebigkeit angeht?


Ich denke schon, wirklich bahnbrechende Entwicklungen hat es da in letzter Zeit nicht gegeben.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juli 2016)

Ist MTBF die Betriebszeit, die die Dingen aushalten sollen, oder sind das die maximalen Schreibvorgänge?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juli 2016)

Gute Frage, weiß ich nicht.  Die offizielle Übersetzung ist "mittlere Betriebsdauer zwischen Ausfällen".


----------



## bastelkasten (26. Juli 2016)

Ich bin grade auch auf der Suche. Der große Vorteil der 850 EVO ist die 5 Jahre Garantie (die meisten anderen 3 Jahre).


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2016)

Nach den Infos bzw. Tests die ich auf die schnelle gefunden habe ist die 850 Evo außerdem sehr schnell für eine SATA-SSD dieser Größe, das wird bei mir wohl den Ausschlag zum Kauf geben.
Meint Ihr man merkt einen Unterschied in der Geschwindigkeit zwischen der Samsung 850 Evo und der Sandisk Ultra II?


----------



## bastelkasten (26. Juli 2016)

Kommt drauf an, was du vor hast. Wenn du oft große Datenmengen hin und her schiebst, wird die Samsung merklich schneller sein. Sonst wird man wohl keine merklichen Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede feststellen können.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (26. Juli 2016)

Unterschied wirst du keinen merken.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2016)

Mir geht es fast nur um die Bootzeit (Linux Mint 18 64-Bit) und die Startzeit der Programme.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juli 2016)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mir geht es fast nur um die Bootzeit (Linux Mint 18 64-Bit) und die Startzeit der Programme.



Die werden ziemlich identisch sein.


----------



## Gigaschatten (31. Juli 2016)

Ich habe auch vor mir eine SSD zu kaufen für Spiele und Programme. Eigentlich wollte ich einen 850 EVO 1TB holen aber da tut sich preislich gar nichts, bzw wird sogar teurer. Jetzt ist meine Interesse auch auf eine SanDisk Ultra II 960GB gefallen. Kann ich da bedenkenlos zuschlagen? Und was rechtfertigt die 100 Euro Preisunterschied zw. den beiden Platten?


----------



## XT1024 (31. Juli 2016)

Gigaschatten schrieb:


> Und was rechtfertigt die 100 Euro Preisunterschied zw. den beiden PlattenSSDs?


Markenfetisch? Ein besseres Gefühl? Schreibleistung, wenn diese benötigt wird? 
Mir fällt nichts ein, 40% besser wär die bei meiner Nutzung (keine extremen Schreiboperationen, da lässt die Ultra II etwas nach) definitiv nicht.


----------



## Gigaschatten (31. Juli 2016)

Na dann , hab auch noch etwas nachgelesen zur Ultra II, der Unterschied soll für normal Endverbraucher kaum merkbar sein. Und 5 Jahre Garantie statt 3 ist auch irgendwie kein Kaufgrund, in 3 bzw 5 Jahren sieht der SSD Markt bestimmt anders aus


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2016)

Gigaschatten schrieb:


> Na dann , hab auch noch etwas nachgelesen zur Ultra II, der Unterschied soll für normal Endverbraucher kaum merkbar sein. Und 5 Jahre Garantie statt 3 ist auch irgendwie kein Kaufgrund, in 3 bzw 5 Jahren sieht der SSD Markt bestimmt anders aus



Schwer zu sagen, ich hab meine Samsung 830 seit vier Jahren drin und sie ist auch nicht so viel schlechter als die neuen Modelle.


----------

